# Θαλασσινές εικόνες και Ταξίδια - Seascapes > Ταξιδεύοντας - Journeying > Εμπειρίες  απο ταξίδι  με πλοίο >  Τουριστικά ταξίδια με εμπορικά πλοία

## Joyrider

Τον τελευταίο καιρό βλέπω όλο και περισσότερο αναφορές ταξιδιών από μοναχικούς ταξιδιώτες ή ολιγομελή γκρουπ, που κάνουν τουριστικά ταξίδια με ποντοπόρα εμπορικά πλοία. Με λίγο ψάξιμο είδα ότι είναι μια ανερχόμενη μόδα και κάποιες ευρωπαϊκές ως επί το πλείστον ναυτιλιακές εταιρείες προσφέρουν κάποιες θέσεις σε τουρίστες στα πλοία τους επί πληρωμή φυσικά.
Παραθέτω μερικά βίντεο που ανέσυρα από το ΥΤ, είναι άκρως ενδιαφέροντα και μου βάζουν ιδέες...

----------


## Joyrider



----------


## Joyrider



----------


## Joyrider



----------


## Joyrider



----------


## OfTheHighSeas

> Τον τελευταίο καιρό βλέπω όλο και περισσότερο αναφορές ταξιδιών από μοναχικούς ταξιδιώτες ή ολιγομελή γκρουπ, που κάνουν τουριστικά ταξίδια με ποντοπόρα εμπορικά πλοία. Με λίγο ψάξιμο είδα ότι είναι μια ανερχόμενη μόδα και κάποιες ευρωπαϊκές ως επί το πλείστον ναυτιλιακές εταιρείες προσφέρουν κάποιες θέσεις σε τουρίστες στα πλοία τους επί πληρωμή φυσικά.
> Παραθέτω μερικά βίντεο που ανέσυρα από το ΥΤ, είναι άκρως ενδιαφέροντα και μου βάζουν ιδέες...


Σας ευχαριστούμε. Είχα προσπαθήσει να επιβιβαστώ στο Prince στο ταξίδι του από την Μεσόγειο στις Φαρόες όπου πήγε για να αντικαταστήσει το τοπικό πλοίο της γραμμής. Είχα επικοινωνήσει με την εταιρεία του, από την αρχή μου είπαν ότι δεν το έβλεπαν εύκολο, και όταν ξανατηλεφώνησα μου είπαν ότι δεν γίνεται. Ο κ. Χιώτης με είχε προειδοποιήσει γι' αυτό.. Δεν τους επικρίνω, ασφαλώς θα είχαν τους λόγους τους.
Θα με ενδιέφερε επίσης το πέρασμα του Ελλησπόντου από το Αιγαίο στη Μαύρη θάλασσα, δεν βρήκα όπως κάτι σχετικό

----------


## Joyrider

> Σας ευχαριστούμε. Είχα προσπαθήσει να επιβιβαστώ στο Prince στο ταξίδι του από την Μεσόγειο στις Φαρόες όπου πήγε για να αντικαταστήσει το τοπικό πλοίο της γραμμής. Είχα επικοινωνήσει με την εταιρεία του, από την αρχή μου είπαν ότι δεν το έβλεπαν εύκολο, και όταν ξανατηλεφώνησα μου είπαν ότι δεν γίνεται. Ο κ. Χιώτης με είχε προειδοποιήσει γι' αυτό.. Δεν τους επικρίνω, ασφαλώς θα είχαν τους λόγους τους.
> Θα με ενδιέφερε επίσης το πέρασμα του Ελλησπόντου από το Αιγαίο στη Μαύρη θάλασσα, δεν βρήκα όπως κάτι σχετικό


Συνήθως απ' όσο είδα και βρήκα φίλε μου, τα περάσματα είναι από λιμάνια της Γερμανίας και της Αγγλίας προς λιμάνια της ανατολικής ακτής των ΗΠΑ. 
Σε κάποια από αυτά τα βίντεο δίνουν πληροφορίες πως γίνεται το ταξίδι.

----------


## Joyrider



----------


## Joyrider



----------


## Joyrider

Πάρα πολλές πληροφορίες στο παρακάτω site !

https://www.cruiseandmaritime.com/

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Τον τελευταίο καιρό βλέπω όλο και περισσότερο αναφορές ταξιδιών από μοναχικούς ταξιδιώτες ή ολιγομελή γκρουπ, που κάνουν τουριστικά ταξίδια με ποντοπόρα εμπορικά πλοία. Με λίγο ψάξιμο είδα ότι είναι μια ανερχόμενη μόδα και κάποιες ευρωπαϊκές ως επί το πλείστον ναυτιλιακές εταιρείες προσφέρουν κάποιες θέσεις σε τουρίστες στα πλοία τους επί πληρωμή φυσικά.
> Παραθέτω μερικά βίντεο που ανέσυρα από το ΥΤ, είναι άκρως ενδιαφέροντα και μου βάζουν ιδέες...


Φίλε Joyrider εγώ θα διαφωνήσω.Παλατερα,στην εποχή του συμβατικού general cargo liner το οποίο πάντα με γοήτευε,υπήρχαν άπειρες ευκαιρίες γιά ταξίδια με φορτηγό ακόμη κ από την Ελλάδα (Καλλιμανόπουλος,Ευγενίδης κλπ).
Το να παίρνουν επιβάτες (>12) δίνει προτεραιότητα στα λιμάνια αλλά από την άλλη το πλοίο εμπλέκεται σε ένα σωρό διαδικασίες.
Στο ~27.30 κατά την άφιξη στο Τσάρλεστον,βλέπουμε 3 ρο-ρό του αμερικάνικου ΠΝ. Τέτοια καράβια υπάρχουν διάσπαρτα σε διάφορα λιμάνια των ΗΠΑ σε ετοιμότητα αν παραστεί ανάγκη.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> 


Στο 11.20 βλέπουμε "βάφτιση από τον Ποσειδώνα" γιά όσους περνούν πρώτη φορά τον Ισημερινό.
Μέχρι δεκαετία 80 μπορούσες να πάς κ από Ελλάδα στη Νότιο Αμερική με τον Ευγενίδη.Γιά εμάς που περάσαμε από τα βαπόρια,ήταν εκεί κάτω ωραίες πατρίδες γιά ευνόητους λόγους.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> 


Η CMA-CGM είναι η συνέχεια της περίφημης Compagnie Generale  Transatlantique (French Line).
Eκείνο που παρατηρώ είναι ότι γενικά δεν έχουν λήψεις με καιρό οι οποιες θα ήταν εντυπωσιακές.
Με τα containers κ τις γερανογέφυρες τα λιμάνια έχουν γίνει απέραντα κ μονότονα,έξω από τις πόλεις.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Πάρα πολλές πληροφορίες στο παρακάτω site !
> 
> https://www.cruiseandmaritime.com/


Αυτό το site είναι της Cruise and Maritime Voyages (CMV) μιάς εταιρείας κρουαζιεροπλοίων στην οποία εμπλέκονται κ Έλληνες.
Φίλε Joyrider,ευχαριστούμε γιά τα νοερά ταξίδια ανά τον κόσμο με πλοίο.Χρόνος κ χρήμα χρειάζεται.

----------


## OfTheHighSeas

> Πάρα πολλές πληροφορίες στο παρακάτω site !
> https://www.cruiseandmaritime.com/


Η ιστοσελίδα αυτή έχει και ταξίδια με εμπορικά πλοία;

----------

